
Trump bans agencies from 'providing updates on social media or to reporters' - doctorshady
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jan/24/epa-department-agriculture-social-media-gag-order-trump
======
obmelvin
Very sad that Trump spews all his shit over twitter and yet these
organizations can't even do a formal press release with these guidelines

------
bananabill
Sad!

